# 1969 john deere 112



## Buetowbute (5 mo ago)

Hello all, I just got a 1969 john deere 112. I was told it was a 1970, but by the charts I've read it looks to be a 1969. Serial number 136667M. Any way he had most of th wiring harness disconnected as he just pull started it. The harness is a mess. Some is missing or has broken wires. I'm wondering if anyone has a harness for sale or can help me out. I am new to these tractors and would like to return it back to how it should be. It is in to good of shape not to fix. Any help would be greatly appreciated as it is currently not running.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy, welcome to the tractor forum.

See attached parts diagram. Note you will need to find your serial number, as the harness changes based on serial number.



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/74683/referrer/navigation/pgId/84373


----------



## Buetowbute (5 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Howdy, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> See attached parts diagram. Note you will need to find your serial number, as the harness changes based on serial number.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help.


----------

